# Well that's my bed gone!!



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Lilly (aka Princess Pantaloons lol) has nicked it - i've managed to squeeze onto the edge but she ain't budging lol  x



















Anyone wanna try telling a 7kg MC that it's not her bed?? Please? pmsl xx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

You'll have to get a bigger bed...........that look says it all.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Angeli said:


> You'll have to get a bigger bed...........that look says it all.


It's a superking as it is LOL xx

I regularly end up with one lying on my feet, one in middle of me and OH and usually one under the cover somewhere pmsl xx it's nuts xx

It's a defiant face she's got on her isn't it  xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

my friends cat does that....normally the side of the bed I'm sleeping on  lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

What a fab picture!!! I had 2 coonies jumping all over me last night and thinking that my pillow was much more comfortable that anywhere else in the house!!!

She certainly looks at home!

Louise
X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a gorgeous cat,, lovely,, i wouldnt mind her sharing my bed,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha she's looking at the camera as if she's saying "yeh... and?!" 

She's such a beautifull cat!


----------



## Claire08 (Sep 21, 2008)

haha awww bless her, lovely looking cat, looks like your going to have to get the queen sized bed 
c x


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahahaha Lou She is just so bloody stunning, you need to get her to a show soon*


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, she could have my bed too, she is gorgeous!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahahaha Lou She is just so bloody stunning, you need to get her to a show soon*


I'm afraid i can't show Lilly - though i always would have loved to but she has kink in end of tail which we think was her getting tail trapped in door when she was younger and Lilly's never travelled well at all - she foams at mouth, makes as much noise as poss and generally even more mess out of all orifice's if she thinks the situation warrents it lol xx  my nightmare neuter but i love her xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, thats such a shame, bless her, she is really nice*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Oh, thats such a shame, bless her, she is really nice*


Can't expect anything less from Jean's breedings hun  xx

and thanks  xxx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawwww what a face on that girl!!!  those eyes !!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, is she one of Jeans, should of known, lol. She has that look from her breeding, lol*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Rraa said:


> aaawwww what a face on that girl!!!  those eyes !!!


She's very expressive with those big green eyes of hers too 



Selk67U2 said:


> *Ahhh, is she one of Jeans, should of known, lol. She has that look from her breeding, lol*


She is very much a spit of her late dad, especially when she frowns lol xx

Hard to believe she's been with me over 5 years now!! xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> Lilly (aka Princess Pantaloons lol) has nicked it - i've managed to squeeze onto the edge but she ain't budging lol  x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah er your on your own with that one Lou,she's gorgeous btw


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Yeah er your on your own with that one Lou,she's gorgeous btw


LOL! Thanks Kelly, i managed to get her off the bed by showing her my thread and her pictures  i think she decided i didn't get her good side haha xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol, if she says its Friday, its Friday   Brill piccies


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

She's simply stunning!

Our cat Thomas sleeps on our bed during the day, but he cannot be persuaded to sleep with us lowly humans at night!


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Couldn't resist


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

mattyh said:


> Couldn't resist


PMSL!!! That's cool  Funny cos i was sat looking at lolcats last night lol xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's stunning!


----------

